# Fungal Gnats?



## Chris52 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have some bad news. I noticed multiple gnat-looking creatures in my millipede enclosure this morning. Are these the dreaded fungus gnats I have heard about? Is there any way to control them? Thank you!


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 22, 2016)

I can tell you what doesn't work:
BTI dunks
Hunting/killing adults
Fly paper

I had a gnat infestation about a year ago that started with some larvae I inadvertently picked up while collecting wild springtails. Before I realized it, they had spread into my houseplants, my large springtail beds, my other invert containers, my dart frog vivs, and even my bags of potting soil under my cabinet. The only way I succeeded in getting rid of them was to toss out all of the soil/plants I could afford to lose, then systematically break down each and every container, soil bed, flask, etc., sterilize it with boiling water, then put it in an airtight container. Once I sterilized and sealed all soil/substrates (including my frog tanks) so that I knew all larvae were dead and that the adults could not reinfect them, I just had to wait for the adults to die off. After about 6 months, I was able to start rebuilding everything, and I haven't had gnats since.

Needless to say, I watch for them very carefully now. I've also started keeping everything in airtight containers. I may have to make sure to open lids every day or so, but if a gnat does get into my invert area, it'll have a much more difficult time finding someplace to lay eggs


----------



## Aquarimax (Apr 22, 2016)

Chris52 said:


> I have some bad news. I noticed multiple gnat-looking creatures in my millipede enclosure this morning. Are these the dreaded fungus gnats I have heard about? Is there any way to control them? Thank you!


Here are some other ideas I have found helpful you can add to your anti-fungus gnat arsenal:

A healthy population of springtails won't  eliminate fungus gnats, but it will help keep their numbers down through competition.

When I need ventilation in an otherwise airtight container, I cut or drill holes in the lid and cover them with tight-weave fabric (usually chiffon). I then use hot glue or Nashua tape to attach it. I've never seen a fungus gnat get into a container like that. On the other hand, the ever-popular six-quart shoebox-style plastic container has a lid that is not airtight. Fungus gnats can and will slip into these between the lip of the container and the lid.

I've been experimenting with funnel traps baited with a yeast/water/sugar mixture. I use yellow paper for the funnel. It catches a decent number of them, and the ones it catches eventually drown. Again, it won't eliminate them, but it does bring their numbers down. 

I went from a moderately annoying issue in my critter room, to the point that I don't see many anymore by using the above methods. 

By the way, I tried coating the yellow paper with vaseline, which I had seen on a YouTube video. The vaseline was supposed to trap the fungus gnats. They just walked around the vaseline as if it weren't there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## truecreature (Apr 22, 2016)

In line with what was said above, when I had a gnat problem I moved my millipedes into a fresh, uncontaminated enclosure and kept it at a friend's house for several months until I was sure all of the gnats had died out. That was the only source of damp substrate in my place that I had at the time, so luckily it wasn't a huge deal.


----------



## Jacob Ma (Apr 22, 2016)

You can try to dramatically increase ventilation, which discourages them from trying to return.  Ever since it turned spring here, most of the fungus gnats left.

I don't know if it is safe for millipedes, but spraying a very small amount of neem oil will get rid of fungus gnats.  You might want to do some research on effects on different kinds of insects.  From what I've seen, neem oil seems to only effect insects that chew/suck on plants.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 25, 2016)

Aquarimax said:


> When I need ventilation in an otherwise airtight container, I cut or drill holes in the lid and cover them with tight-weave fabric (usually chiffon). I then use hot glue or Nashua tape to attach it.


Something similar that I've found works great for secure ventilation is to use a small disk coffee filter with spray adhesive, though you'd need to keep it out of reach of anything that will eat fiber


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Apr 28, 2016)

http://beetlesource.com/index.php/supplies/all-supplies/product/6-gnat-traphttp://beetlesource.com/index.php/supplies/all-supplies/product/6-gnat-trap


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 29, 2016)

I had a horrible infestation a few months back in one of my tarantula tanks. I tried everything until I was told to try something with my heated humidifier. I propped it up on the same table, right next to the tank, filled it up, and turned it on. within a week, all gnats were gone. For some reason, they were attracted to the steam, or heat or both. Once they flew over the steam, or land on the top, they would die. By the time I was finished, there were hundreds of dead gnats all over the top of the humidifier. I had to clean it off three times.

Easy way to get rid of them imo. I never did anything special, and it did not interrupt my daily routine.

Reactions: Informative 5 | Helpful 2


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Apr 30, 2016)

There are mites and other bugs that work great for keeping gnats (and other invited guests) under control. You can usually get them from biological pest control companies. 

More effective and less destructive than most methods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## peterUK (May 1, 2016)

I get the occasional infestation as i use natural substrate straight from the bag, its annoying but its the price i pay for using the substrate of my choice. I have a thriving population of tropical woodlice in most of my tanks and these keep the numbers to almost zero in the tanks where they are established. 
Its only when I set up new tanks or rehouse that I use new substrate and thats where the fungus gnats are. I have sticky fly papers up and when i cant stand it no more i order some predatory mites (Hypoaspis sp) that eat the fungus gnat larvae and other mites, when they available food is all eaten they then start to eat each other.


This is a weeks worth of gnats on non toxic fly paper before i discovered the predatory mites

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chris52 (May 1, 2016)

It's been a while since I added isopods to my millipede enclosure, and I have not seen a fungus gnat in days.  Not sure if it is because of the isopods, or some other unseen reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BQC123 (May 1, 2016)

I used glue traps, cut to fit, in a small, shallow container and fitting a wire mesh lid. 1/8" kept everything out but fungus gnats and fruit flies, which I was targeting. I used this in small herp enclosures without incident. No bait was ever used. They just would wander in and get stuck. They would all be gone in a couple weeks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

